# SS 11.11.17 - Vasks #3



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Pēteris Vasks (1946 - )

Symphony No. 3

1. I
2. II
3. III
4. IV

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Listening to the Storgårds (Ondine):


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This time we will listen Latvian composer Pēteris Vasks. I will listen this one via Deezer:

View attachment 99120


Youtube link below :


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

rw181383 said:


> Listening to the Storgårds (Ondine):
> 
> View attachment 99119


Ditto here via streaming.


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Some good info about Vasks:

https://en.schott-music.com/shop/autoren/peteris-vasks


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I hope all is well with rdb 
I shall try this version via streaming


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Not in collection so I will watch the You Tube later.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm impressed, nice work!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Mika said:


> This time we will listen Latvian composer Pēteris Vasks. I will listen this one via Deezer:
> 
> View attachment 99120
> 
> ...


I will be listening to this one as well. Thanks once again for stepping in Mika.


----------

